# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  difference between danga and iya'

## Pinczakko

I found these words while watching anime. What is the difference of the usage of these words (danga and iya') as both of them seems to mean(in english): however or but.  
I might be wrong though   ::

----------


## MOG

“danga” seems to be a dialect of “dakedo” and it means: however.
While “iya” means “No”, or "I hate it.", "I don't want to do it." in some different contexts.

----------


## Pinczakko

hmmm...,  
I found another comparison: 
"danga" and "demo"  
Both seem to mean "however", right? 
PS: I don't learn japanese formally. Just watching anime   ::

----------


## MOG

Yes, "demo" is "but", however I don't know "danga". It's not standard Japanese.

----------

